# Another Trim Dobak thread...



## JWLuiza (Mar 1, 2010)

I just got a Tokaido tailored with black trim... SO NICE. Local tailor in Pitt did it for $30 (includes the cost of shortening the sleeves). Picked it up today and very happy. 

I hear Pine Tree (Sang Moo Sa) used to be really nice, but current quality is kinda meh. I love the canvas uniforms (heavyweight only for me!) but have a few AWMA Pro Force brushed cotton..which are much cheaper than getting trim on a Japanese uniform... 

What other canvas weight options are there?


----------



## CDKJudoka (Mar 2, 2010)

Dynamics have a really nice set of heavyweight gis that are just as good as Tokaidos and about 1/3 the cost.

http://dynamicsworld.com/353-297/DYNAMICS_TANGSOODO_14oz_UNIFORM

They make a 17oz as well.

This is the straight 14oz white gi. I have this one with black trim added to the collar.

http://dynamicsworld.com/352-821/DYNAMICS_14oz_TRADITIONAL_STUDENT_UNIFORM_WHITE_(KARATE)


----------



## DMcHenry (Mar 2, 2010)

One of my favorites was a Tokaido - but for some reason, the older I get the more it shrunk.....  Now my daughter wears it - nice and soft now as it's almost 35 years old.


----------



## OldKarateGuy (Mar 10, 2010)

I must be doing something wrong. My last 2 tokaido's only lasted exactly one year. I tend to wash them several times a week, and after 100 or so washes, they were full of holes. I suspect it may be the washing machine wearing them out prematurely.
About the Dynamics recommended above, I see there are Pine Tree and Dynamics gi's both listed. Have you tried both? Is one heavier than the other? Any thoughts about which is better? The Pine Tree says "17 oz" but then in the details they are described as "10 oz". ???
Thanks.


----------



## JWLuiza (Mar 10, 2010)

OldKarateGuy said:


> I must be doing something wrong. My last 2 tokaido's only lasted exactly one year. I tend to wash them several times a week, and after 100 or so washes, they were full of holes. I suspect it may be the washing machine wearing them out prematurely.
> About the Dynamics recommended above, I see there are Pine Tree and Dynamics gi's both listed. Have you tried both? Is one heavier than the other? Any thoughts about which is better? The Pine Tree says "17 oz" but then in the details they are described as "10 oz". ???
> Thanks.


Hmm. Did you get one of the Tokaido that was made in China? There is a company that licensed the name and is putting out the Arashi and Tsunami models which don't have the same quality. I've had one Tokaido for 11 years and one for 5.

I haven't tried the Pine Tree nor the Dynamics. Their websites scare me... It says 17 oz then medium weight in the description.. But on the Sang Moo Sa website they aren't clear either. If I can get a friend to check them out in NY, I might bite the bullet.


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 11, 2010)

OldKarateGuy said:


> I must be doing something wrong. My last 2 tokaido's only lasted exactly one year. I tend to wash them several times a week, and after 100 or so washes, they were full of holes. I suspect it may be the washing machine wearing them out prematurely.



If you're doing any of the following, it will wear out your uniforms faster:

1) Packing uniforms in the washer.  I wash my uniform after each session to prevent possible damage from the appliance as well as to clean the uniform ASAP instead of letting my sweat rot out the fabric.

2) Drying uniforms in a dryer.  This is horrible for the longevity of the fabric and stitching.  I air dry my uniforms on the deck in my back yard.

3) Using chlorine bleach.  A big no-no.


----------



## CDKJudoka (Mar 11, 2010)

OldKarateGuy said:


> About the Dynamics recommended above, I see there are Pine Tree and Dynamics gi's both listed. Have you tried both? Is one heavier than the other? Any thoughts about which is better? The Pine Tree says "17 oz" but then in the details they are described as "10 oz". ???
> Thanks.



The 17oz uniforms are heavier than the 14oz and it is readily apparent. The 17oz is a really stiff and heavy canvas material that takes a beating, but it is too stiff really for any kind of throwing or grappling. 

I had a chance to see them both and the dynamics had a better quality in my opinion.


----------



## OldKarateGuy (Mar 11, 2010)

I have multiple classes every day, and tend to change at least uniform tops  between classes, since they get too wet. I do dry them, since I have classes most days. Maybe I'll try the air dry route - guess I'll need a couple more gi's. I could never not wash a uniform after a even single class. 

Thanks re: the Dynamics & Pine Tree. We don't do much grappling, and when we do, we usually switch tops and put on cheap single ply judo gi tops so we won't tear up an expensive gi. 

My tokaido are the Japanese made ones, straight from Tokaido Direct. I was surprised at the last two. I bought them together in December, 2008, and they were completely trashed by December of this year, full of holes along the seams and shoulders. I have ordered but not yet received two more, although I can't afford to buy 2 a year on a regular basis, let alone more if I try the air drying thing. My tokaido from years past lasted three years, as I recall. I used to buy one new one a year and rotate among about three of them every day.


----------



## JWLuiza (Mar 11, 2010)

I know Shureido has a Poly-Cotton blend that is like magic. It air dries in 2-3 hours and might be more comfortable for you.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 11, 2010)

You guys will like the Dynamics stuff, since I found their store it's the only gi I wear.  I've not had a Tokido or many of the other high price brands but I am happy with what I've seen from Dynamics.


----------

